# Electrical Appliance shop somewhere in Maadi



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all

We need some help to locate an electrical appliance shop in Maadi.

In a nutshell we were shown and moved in to an apartment 2 weeks after arriving in Cairo from Libya, which within 48 hours we found was infested with rats. For this apartment, the agent took us to an electrical appliance shop not too far away from Road 213 to select a new cooker and fridge which the landlord paid for.

Anyway, obviously we moved out immediately, left it to my company to deal with the legal aspects and found and moved in to a different apartment, which has a new cooker but the oven does not have a temperature scale, so yours truly is surviving without his OH's awesome cookies.

Bottom line is we need to change the cooker, but we only have a 550mm space, and we have found it's common here for ovens to be without temp gauges and we lost the number of the original agent, hence we are unable to find this particular electrical store.

Just wondering if anybody knows which street this store may be located or other appliance stores in Maadi.

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Try Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine to find a dealer , or Caerrfour.


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.

Carrefour only appear to sell cheap & cheerful, but a quick search on your suggestion may have pointed us in the right direction.


----------

